# My New Girl... Soon



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been talking to a mouse rescue, and I'm going to get a black fox/tan doe from them. She was born 23/4/10, and I'm hoping I might bring her home maybe Monday... Her mom is a recessive yellow, her father looks black, but the picture is really bad so it's hard to tell for sure. Her belly is sort of creamish, and I haven't seen her in person, so I don't know if she's a dark fox or a light tan. But I'm looking forward to bringing her home soon. I'll post more pictures when I get her!

This is her as a baby:

















These are the most recent pictures they sent me:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty 
Most likey a poor tan


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's what I'm thinking. I have two foxes, plus this girl, so I'll be breeding them in a couple months when she's old enough, and then I'll try to improve the tan. In a litter of tans, is there a big difference in the tan bellies, or will it be hard to tell for sure which one is the darkest/best tan? Either way, I'd really looking forward to bringing her home. I don't have a name for her yet... I'm thinking Cordelia, or Cordy.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Tans can range in shade, its best to breed the darkest tans. 
Cordelia is a cute name


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see more pictures of her! Hurry up and get her, so you can take some. 

She's just like my most recent litter, except mine the dad was the RY, and the mom was the black.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know, I can't wait to meet her in person! I'm so excited! I swear I'm addicted to mice, but she's the first I haven't gotten from a store, so I'm happy about that!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

very cute xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She is lovely! Can't wait to see more piccies!!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

For some reason this baby picture didn't get posted with the rest...


----------

